# Finally got it started



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

well here are some pics for ya
I hope to have it done tomorrow the demensions are 40"widex 8'ft longx 7'ft tall will be for my breeders


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

Was goin to look at concrete floor way to much money for my wallet and I figure it is in side and the floor is 4" in off the barn floor so am excited on getting done


----------



## zugbug13 (Sep 10, 2008)

Do you have plans for a window avairy? This will your birds get to the sunlight that they need. Keep up the good work and look forward to seeing the finished product. Best Regards, Charlie


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

Where you see the corner of the cieling there are 2 big doors 1 will remain closed and the is open all the time I will post pics of that soon


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

*more pics added*

Finally got it done just have to get nest boxes in but birds are in i only have 3 am getting more soon. the door is held shut with a big door spring


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

are this birds getting any air at all in there? it seem pretty dark in there.


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

It is at night in there the doors open on east and west end of barn but here in iowa I only leave 1 open and that is where the birds are I have 2 doors that open up and i will take pics to show you that they are getting air


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

What type of pigeons do you plan on raising?


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

looks great. Good job.


----------



## grundyiaroller (Jan 12, 2011)

racing pigeons


----------

